# VGA cam vs 1.3 MP



## gruesomepal (Aug 13, 2006)

Mobile phone are comming with  specification like
 eg:
  -VGA cam 
  -1.3 MP, 1280x1024 pixels, video, flash
what's the diff between these two


----------



## prankie (Aug 13, 2006)

VGA---> 0.3 Megapixel with maximum resol. of 640*480
1.3Megapixel camera will give u reso of 1280*1024 and probably bettr picture qlty (depending on the optics)


----------



## neerajvohra (Aug 14, 2006)

VGA cameras are pretty much low res - 640 by 480 . pics usually come out grainy like a webcam

a megapixel cam is much improved, infact, new phones comes wid megapixels camerss. if im not mistaken a 2 megapixel cam takes pics a 1600 by 1200 resolution. its a much clearer and better picture


----------

